# DBall drops one in the hot zone



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

So, DBall and I were chatting the other day and we both mention some sticks we haven't tried. We discuss a trade. He says, "we have to have rules, and you can't break them." So the rule he sets is that he can send me two cigars for one and he can send some friends along. Hmmm... OK. I can only send 1 cigar. He sends first. (mistake #1)

So, his trade arrives. 2 & some friends is 10 great sticks (beyond gorilla math). The note says, "I almost, for a second, felt bad for you when you gave me your address." (mistake 2)



DBall said:


> There's no such thing as a "fair trade" or a "send just one" here... :ss


 (mistake #3)

Your end will go out Monday.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

The lesson is: *NEVER* send first.


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

DBall is an interesting character... I swear to god he dropped out of school in kindergarten because his math skills are seriously lacking!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

You actually feel for that line??:r:r:r


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Love it. Love it Love it!

Reminds me of the first time I asked SmokeyJoe for his address and said...."this is gonna hurt you more than it hurts you!" :r


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Funny, DBall and I met up for a smoke today and he mentioned something about you falling for that old trick!! :tu:tu:tu


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Dball likes to start wars. Things could gat a little crazy here! I like it!:tu:ss


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Munkey is just young, no problem. Dude, learn from your mistakes and hit the shi^ out some other poor soul.

Al
:ss:ss:ss


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

I love wars!!! DBall deserves some fire! Go get him for hooking me on CCs!!! I thought I found a resting spot on "The Slope", but now I'm sliding down fast after DBall helped me discover CCs!!!
:tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Munkey said:


> Your end will go out Monday.


Oh shit. I thought we agreed to send at the same time?!


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

I concur, he hit me with my first. He did a "trade" to help a new guy get his trade count up. Great BOTL!



fishforfree said:


> Love it. Love it Love it!
> 
> Reminds me of the first time I asked SmokeyJoe for his address and said...."this is gonna hurt you more than it hurts you!" :r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

DBall said:


> Oh shit. I thought we agreed to send at the same time?!


You're old enough to know better. YOU BLEW IT!!! HAHAHAHAHA

Munkey you got him right where you want him! Teach the "elder" a lesson!!

Al


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

DBall said:


> Oh shit. I thought we agreed to send at the same time?!


I thought everyone missed that line Dan!!!! :r Even the younger elders make mistakes :r :r :r

Ron


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Ya see... that's the bad thing... he said he would send out the same day as me, but he didn't. That's a sneak tactic. 

Keep it civil, Munkey... you agreed to send one cigar.


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

DBall said:


> Ya see... that's the bad thing... he said he would send out the same day as me, but he didn't. That's a sneak tactic.
> 
> Keep it civil, Munkey... you agreed to send one cigar.


Let's not start lying about the terms, I told you I couldn't send the next day. You were at work and IM'd me the DC # remember? By breaking the rules of engagement first you freed me to fire at will. You fell into the ambush beautifully.

"It's hot and wet. That's great if you are with a lady, but that ain't no good if you're in the jungle."


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Munkey said:


> "It's hot and wet. That's great if you are with a lady, but that ain't no good if you're in the jungle."


And that goes double if Munkeys are around! :r:gn:gn


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Munkey said:


> Let's not start lying about the terms, I told you I couldn't send the next day. You were at work and IM'd me the DC # remember? By breaking the rules of engagement first you freed me to fire at will. You fell into the ambush beautifully.
> 
> "It's hot and wet. That's great if you are with a lady, but that ain't no good if you're in the jungle."


 :tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd:

DBall is just trying to divert his f up back on you. Stand your ground. 

Al


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

DBall said:


> Ya see... that's the bad thing... he said he would send out the same day as me, but he didn't. That's a sneak tactic.
> 
> Keep it civil, Munkey... you agreed to send one cigar.


Dan Dan Dan.........You know better than that!!!!! And in your own words......



DBall said:


> very nice hit, man!!! There's no such thing as a "fair trade" or a "send just one" here... :ss


Sorry about your luck there Dan, Munkey hits REAL hard!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Munkey said:


> Let's not start lying about the terms, I told you I couldn't send the next day. You were at work and IM'd me the DC # remember? By breaking the rules of engagement first you freed me to fire at will. You fell into the ambush beautifully.


I thought you were sending around the same time as me... mine was _definitely_ not supposed to arrive before you sent out. I know better than that. You are a tricky man.



ahc4353 said:


> DBall is just trying to divert his f up back on you. Stand your ground.
> 
> Al


You are NOT helping. ( :r )



Ron1YY said:


> Dan Dan Dan.........You know better than that!!!!!
> 
> Ron


C'mon, Ron, you know me... I was duped I tell ya... duped!

It's not too often that I'm in this position, left to squirm... all I can hope is that common sense prevails and you remember your end of the agreement.

One cigar.


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

DBall said:


> I thought you were sending around the same time as me... mine was _definitely_ not supposed to arrive before you sent out. I know better than that. You are a tricky man.
> 
> You are NOT helping. ( :r )
> 
> ...


Normally, I like to FedEx, but I might have to use USPS on this one just so you dangle a little longer.

"And that's all I have to say about that."


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

DBall said:


> I thought you were sending around the same time as me... mine was _definitely_ not supposed to arrive before you sent out. I know better than that. You are a tricky man.
> 
> You are NOT helping. ( :r )
> 
> ...


Man this fun watching the one and only DBall swinging in the breeze!! Munkey hit him so hard you knock him back to the womb. You know he will be coming for you at some point so he gets the last laugh. Put him down and keep him down.

Al :gn:gn:gn:gn:gn


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Hehehe.
Dan, you screwed up. You really have to get up early in the morning to "get over" around here.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

shilala said:


> Hehehe.
> Dan, you screwed up. You really have to get up early in the morning to "get over" around here.


:r I didn't screw up... I really thought he was sending around the same time as me. I certainly know better than to place myself in the predicament I'm presently in.

I call shenanigans!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

DBall said:


> :r I didn't screw up... I really thought he was sending around the same time as me. I certainly know better than to place myself in the predicament I'm presently in.
> 
> I call shenanigans!


Strap on your headgear brother.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

i like shenanigans....right up there with chaos:r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

DBall said:


> :r I didn't screw up... I really thought he was sending around the same time as me. I certainly know better than to place myself in the predicament I'm presently in.
> 
> I call shenanigans!


Your whining and sniveling is not becoming to you. Man up man! You fed the pooch.

Al :ss:ss


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

"You smell that? Do you smell that? Napalm, son. Nothing else in the world smells like that. I love the smell of napalm in the morning." 

Mission is a go, I repeat... Mission is a GO.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

DBall is toast! :ss:ss


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

We'll see.... just don't start a war, man!


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

DBall said:


> We'll see.... just don't start a war, man!


Who broke the treaty? I didn't start anything. lol


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Dude... WTF?!

Tracking number 792674387774

Destination ROCHESTER, NY 
Service type Priority Overnight 
*Weight 3.0 lbs.*

Apr 1, 2008 10:34 AM

On FedEx vehicle for delivery

ROCHESTER, NY


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

DBall said:


> Dude... WTF?!
> 
> Tracking number 792674387774
> 
> ...


Is there some kind of problem?


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Munkey said:


> Is there some kind of problem?


:r 3 lbs? Dude... I'm actually a bit nervous. That's the problem.


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

DBall said:


> :r 3 lbs? Dude... I'm actually a bit nervous. That's the problem.


It is April Fools, just ask Ron. :r:r:r

And apparently, your mailroom just rejected it with Delivery Exception (customer not available or business closed).


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Munkey said:


> And apparently, your mailroom just rejected it with Delivery Exception (customer not available or business closed).


Yeah, I just saw that. I called FedEx and told them to page their driver to get their happy ass back over there. There's a security guard downstairs _and_ I work across the street. Damned FedEx.


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

Looks like you're in trouble, Dan! I've never seen you this worried!!!

:r:r:r


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

longknocker said:


> Looks like you're in trouble, Dan! I've never seen you this worried!!!
> 
> :r:r:r


Maybe if he clicks his heels three times and says, "There's no place like home, there's no place like home, there's no place like home." He'll wake up in a safe Kansas farm house.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Munkey said:


> Maybe if he clicks his heels three times and says, "There's no place like home, there's no place like home, there's no place like home." He'll wake up in a safe Kansas farm house.


*Apr 2, 2008* 1:39 PM

* Delivered *

ROCHESTER, NY

Package delivered to recipient address - release authorized

Walking home now in fear...


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

DBall said:


> *Apr 2, 2008* 1:39 PM
> 
> Package delivered to recipient address - release authorized
> 
> Walking home now in fear...


Hellllllooooooo?


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Holy shit. This was one of the hardest hits I've ever got, I do believe. The bad news, My fiancee's mom has the camera. Shell just bought her wedding dress and her mom needed to get the pics onto her computer. Gah.

I'm not gonna post what I got until I get the camera... all I know is that I've been knocked absolutely silly and... that's really all I can say. I got my ass kicked.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

DBall said:


> Holy shit. This was the hardest hit I've ever got, I do believe. The bad news, My fiancee's mom has the camera. Shell just bought her wedding dress and her mom needed to get the pics onto her computer. Gah.
> 
> I'm not gonna post what I got until I get the camera... all I know is that I've been knocked absolutely silly and... that's really all I can say. I got my ass kicked.


Tease!


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

rack04 said:


> Tease!


I think Dorothy tripped and hit the head and is confused. It was NOT a big bomb. hehe


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Munkey said:


> I think Dorothy tripped and hit the head and is confused. It was NOT a big bomb. hehe


Dude... if that's not a big bomb, I don't know what is.


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

DBall said:


> Dude... if that's not a big bomb, I don't know what is.


I keep telling you it's all an Illusione...

:r


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Dan told me what you sent him, you jacked him up. Nice hit! :mn


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice hit on a deserving BOTL, Munkey! Beware the Revenge Factor, Though!!!

:r


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Any pics yet? :hn


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

longknocker said:


> Nice hit on a deserving BOTL, Munkey! Beware the Revenge Factor, Though!!!
> 
> :r


Revenge is always imenent. :ss


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

rack04 said:


> Any pics yet? :hn


Nope, still no camera... I can try to draw it, but I suck at drawing.



RPB67 said:


> Revenge is always imenent. :ss


This cat blasted me hard... revenge would require nuclear assault of the highest proportions.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

DBall said:


> Nope, still no camera... I can try to draw it, but I suck at drawing.


Send it to me and I'll take a picture of it. :r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Who's got the photo of the guys holding up the signs about pics?
Please post for Dball.

Thank you.

Al


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

Maybe if I threaten package #2 he'll be motivated to find a camera. (I thought everyone's phone had a camera these days. Not that I know how to use mine, but I have one. hahaha)


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

rack04 said:


> Send it to me and I'll take a picture of it. :r


Hahahahahahahahahha... nice one.



ahc4353 said:


> Who's got the photo of the guys holding up the signs about pics?
> Please post for Dball.
> 
> Thank you.
> ...












I agree.



Munkey said:


> Maybe if I threaten package #2 he'll be motivated to find a camera. (I thought everyone's phone had a camera these days. Not that I know how to use mine, but I have one. hahaha)


the phone on my camera isn't even 1 MegaPixel.. it's, like, 768k... you wouldn't be able to tell the difference between a cigar and a coffeepot with that things... seriously.

I have a camera, I just need to get it back...

Soon... I promise.

:tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

you can all quit giving me grief now... :tg

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1563427


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

DBall said:


> you can all quit giving me grief now... :tg
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1563427


We will just have to find something else. Shouldn't take long. :ss


----------

